# UAE introduces high visa charges for Canadians



## joco69

There are many more interesting places to visit, who needs to go to the Emirates to enjoy great beaches, be harrassed with stupid liquor laws and dress codes for women? Business people will pay up and charge it on the expense account, nobody is loosing anything.


----------



## Ven1

I thought UAE was a role model in the middle eastern region, they seem to be taking a very backward step by making it difficult for Canadians - wonder who their next target is!! They seem to be very shortsighted, childish and immature. If they felt they can get away with it!!, they are sorely mistaken, they will soon realize their stupidity and if they don't - they can certainly bid goodbye to their broader economy and the rest!! - Let's Boycott UAE until they change their rules.


----------



## Tombom

Canada charges Visa entry fee for UAE citizens to enter Canada. Canada are the ones being immature as they are refusing more Etihad and Emirates flights to "protect" Air Canada. Protect what! An overpriced, terrible airline? Bring me better servicevat a better price and I'm there. I am Canadian living in the UAE.


----------



## Jah1

Ven seems to be very short-sighted, childish and immature in looking up global issues. he probably don’t have much international exposure to understand things in a correct way.I am not Canadian not Emirate.. living in Australia but would like to condemn Canadian monopoly in not giving more landing rights to UAE based air lines perhaps only for the sake of protecting ineffectual Air Canada. 
It’s a competition world … Air Canada better have to compete instead of always looking protection in way which could raze mutual large-scaled benefits of both nations.


----------



## Logipolo

who wants to go to UAE anyways its all because we didnt allow them to have more of their emirates flights come to our lands. they need to be respectful and allow us to make our decisions not pressure us. I hope we also implemented the same even higher fees because after all we are bigger ,better and original!!


----------



## pro_can

right on they must understand we dont need them they need us,hellcanada and the usa just put up with them due to oil when that gone were gone


----------



## pro_can

jah sounds like you do not even have a country what up with that. heres the deal eh the only reason we are even talking is the oil dude when we suck the last drop out of the desert we are so gone, have a nice day


----------



## Asif3

I sugest that UAE and canada should resolve the issues on flights as it would be in the interest of both countries,Most of pakistani and indians who are canadian citizen prefer to travel by emirates and stay for a night in Dubai for shopping.


----------

